# Какой % диска удаляется при вырезании грыжи?



## Осипов Сергей (3 Янв 2012)

Не нашел тему про методику оперативного удаления грыжи операцией, потому спрашиваю отдельно. Примерно какой процент диска удаляется? 10%, 20%, 50%?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Янв 2012)

Какой тип оперативного лечения имется в виду? При микродискэктомии, например,  только само выпячивание. В нете я где-то видел кучу мультиков,  по типам оперативного лечения, там наглядно показано что за чем идет.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (3 Янв 2012)

а выпячивание какой % занимает? Я просто к тому, сильно ли обрезание грыжи снижает мощь диска. Если это допустим 5%, то и фиг бы с ними....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> а выпячивание какой % занимает? Я просто к тому, сильно ли обрезание грыжи снижает мощь диска. Если это допустим 5%, то и фиг бы с ними....


что вы вкладываете в понятие мощность?


----------



## Осипов Сергей (4 Янв 2012)

ну образно представьте что диск - это 100 коллон, поддерживающих крышу. Если выпадет 2-3 коллоны, для здания - пустяк. Если 50% - то уже не факт. Так и с диском. Большой ли процент диска выпячивается в грыжу?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> ну образно представьте что диск - это 100 коллон, поддерживающих крышу. Если выпадет 2-3 коллоны, для здания - пустяк. Если 50% - то уже не факт. Так и с диском. Большой ли процент диска выпячивается в грыжу?


не корректное сравнение. Точнее будет описать так,  ВСЕ колоны равномерно уменьшатся в двое. Высота потолка соответственно также и вопрос, удобно будет ходить в комнате на полусогнутых или нет?


----------



## Осипов Сергей (4 Янв 2012)

*Вдвое*? Именно вдвое? Дайте процент.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> *Вдвое*? Именно вдвое? Дайте процент.


Процент чего, что крыша не упадет? - 100%. Потолок не рухнет(опорная функция позвоночника сохранится даже при значительном снижении высоты диска). Вероятность что будут проблемы с функционированием суставов такого позвоночника также 100% вероятность что проблемы функционирования суставов при севшей амортизационной прокладке вызовут боли (разные по интенсивности) - 100%, вероятность что пойдет дегенеративно фиброзные изменения в связочно-капсульном аппарате суставов - 100%. И заметьте наличие или отсутствие при всем этом грыжи в спинномозговом канале глубоко по барабану. Будет грыжа, не будет грыжа, удалят её или не удалят, или она сама лизируется - сути вопроса НЕ ПОМЕНЯЕТ)))) и все выше сказанное останется в силе.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (5 Янв 2012)

это понятно, меня процент интересует. ведь упавшая на 80% и на 5% высота по разному будут влиять на биомеханику позвоночника.
сколько % высоты выдавливается в грыжу?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> это понятно, меня процент интересует. ведь упавшая на 80% и на 5% высота по разному будут влиять на биомеханику позвоночника.
> сколько % высоты выдавливается в грыжу?


у кого как, все индивидуально, зависит от конституционных особенностей строения организма, поднятого веса. Я видел случаи когда, по факту, в диске оставалось только фиброзное кольцо, и то севшее по высоте раза в два, в результате дегенерации. На МРТ визуализировалось как тоненькая прокладочка между L5 и S1...


----------



## Artemii (27 Мар 2012)

.Скажите Игорь, если все приведенные Вами проблемы возникнут в 100% случаях сделана операция или нет, то почему тогда многие врачи этого форум не одобряют  оперативное вмешательство по удалению грыжи, к примеру если показаний нет, но и ждать пол года консервативно нет возможности.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Мар 2012)

Artemii написал(а):


> к примеру если показаний нет


 
потому что после операции вы также пол года будите восстанавливаться))). И кроме того риск послеоперационных осложнений никто не отменял.


----------

